# Thoughts on the VOX vt80+



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just bought one of these yesterday.

I like it, but my guitar teacher said it's junk! I think that for me, it'll fit the bill as it has a ton of effects and has enough juice to keep up for a garage jam session.

I thought about just getting a straight forward amp and then single effects pedals, but with having to buy a house and a baby on the way I thought this was the most feasible option and i like the way the amp sounds!

What's everyone else's thoughts on these? I know I like it so far!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

dmm30 said:


> I just bought one of these yesterday.
> 
> I like it, but my guitar teacher said it's junk! I think that for me, it'll fit the bill as it has a ton of effects and has enough juice to keep up for a garage jam session.
> 
> ...


I hate people who tell you that you just bought a piece of junk. Your teacher sounds like a jerk!

If you like it then enjoy it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmm30 said:


> I just bought one of these yesterday.
> 
> I like it, but my guitar teacher said it's junk! I think that for me, it'll fit the bill as it has a ton of effects and has enough juice to keep up for a garage jam session.
> 
> ...


I am actually very surprised that any guitar teacher would say that about a student's gear (I'm not a teacher BTW).
If you like it, that is what counts.

Once you have played it for a while and tried the various amp models and effects it has, you will know what tone(s) you like the most for the style(s) you play (along with what doesn't appeal to you at all) and you can eventually take it from there, if you want/need to. 

Experimenting with what the amp is capable of producing will be lots of fun and educational. 

Some of the sales staff at our local music store are very impressed with these models of VOX amps when compared to other popular modelling amps with built in effects.

I also hang out in a jazz guitar forum and many professional/very skilled jazz guitarists are using Vox, Rolands and Mustangs as they can produce good jazz tones for the cost and size. 

What amp does your guitar teacher use?...just out of curiosity.

Enjoy your new amp.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

I asked his thoughts on the amp and he told me, he wasn't bashing it I don't think. He also said that he has other students that have amps "like mine" and that they've had problems with them. I thought about the possible problems with an all in one modeling amp, but I'm not in a band and I don't intend to tour with it so I think it should last


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like your teacher's a bit of a snob. IMO the Vox is a good little amp. The amp models are pretty good and the effects are decent. With time I'm sure you'll be able to coax some really good tones out of it. It'll never be a true tube amp, but that's not really the point is it? If you're happy with it, then that's all that matters.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

A friend of mine has a couple of the Vox VT modeling amps. I have never had an issue with getting a decent sound out of them. They wont exactly hold a candle to an all tube amp but that's a whole different ballgame. Keep in mind that most tube amps wont get you Marshall/Fender/Mesa/Vox tones all in one amp. Something like yours will at least get you in the ballpark for very few dollars. And tube amps are not for everyone as they like to be turned up loud and are very expensive compared to all but the most advanced modelers out there. Your amp isn't junk, just not everyone's cup of tea. Neither is my Mesa Boogie or somebody's Marshall.


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

For what I need it for, which is practicing in my bedroom at the moment this thing sounds good and doesn't have to be cranked (like a tube amp) So that way I'm not waking up the neighborhood.

In just 2 days I've found that I can create some really nice tones with it, and some of the presets aren't too bad either, I'm still trying to dial in a few things but its fun fartin around with it to see what it can do  

I'd recommend it to anyone on a budget.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a nice amp, I had a VT-100 head and thought it was a great amp..


----------

